# CRAMPING ON CLOMID...



## KristyG27 (Dec 9, 2005)

I took Clomid 11/30 for 5 days (3-.  I noticed this past Monday 12/12 i was feeling crampy and bloated.  But now its 2 days later and I still feel this way.  Is this normal?
I had apt. on Friday 12/9 and follicles were 16.5cm so Gyno said have sex every day for awhile. So I know I should have ovualted on Monday so why the cramps still?

kristy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The cramps are a pretty common side effect of clomid before, during & after ovulation.

I get really bad ovulation pain but also suffer twinges/aches/pains/bloatedness etc leading up to ovulation & for several days after...the twinges tend to remain on/off all way through...

On the other hand, it could be that you're just ovulating a little later & not Monday...its only Wednesday now so could be happening now. I would continue to have as much  for at least a few more days !

Follie of 16.5mm is good...they should be minimum of 18mm before rupturing (and grow about 1-2mm per day)...but some follies will grow bigger befoe they burst & pop an egg. How many mature follies did you have at your scan 

If you're really concerned then obviously speak to your consultant but I'd say it was clomid side effects where your ovaries are working overtime...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

